# AutoIt Error



## biruda (Apr 3, 2014)

I got the following errors at the start up. I'm using Windows 8.1 Pro X64.
Line 0 (File"C:\Google\googleupdate.a3x"):
Error: Error opening the file.
4 windows open with the above error. Please help to solve this error


----------

